# Show Help....



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok so I got a checklist of what I need for my upcoming show in April but I am wondering what color breeches I should get....I am going to be showing english w/t classes. I am getting a jacket as well but I want the jacket black...I am just not sure what color breeches to get.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Cream breeches would probably be your best bet. No bright colours like pink etc. This girl is dressed appropriately. In Australia in the show ring, I've seen a lot of banana yellow breeches, but I'd say keep it traditional and go for a cream colour.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

if you are in USA and going hunters you want a dark Navy blue jack, and taupe or cream green tinted pants. If you are wear paddock boots make sure you wear garder straps.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

SarahHershey said:


> if you are in USA and going hunters you want a dark Navy blue jack, and taupe or cream green tinted pants. If you are wear paddock boots make sure you wear garder straps.


 the jacket doesnt have to be navy blue she can also wear brown grey or green, but make sure the color of the jacket goes well with the horse's coat color lol green looks realy good on chestnuts and bays with alot of red in thier coat


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Tan breeches!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

I would go with tan breaches. =) Good luck with showing!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

in the US you should wear tan/beige/greenish beige breeches. 

for the hunters black for jackets was out for a long long time. they're JUST now starting to come in at the bigger shows, but it's black with some sort of pattern like plaid or stripes. Navy, grey, and brown are the most common. I see some green here and there.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends on what type of show you are going to, what type of saddle/attire your horse is in and what you plan on doing in the future.
If you are doing w/t rail classes, have an all purpose or close contact saddle and plan on showing hunters and jumpers, then tan breeches and a navy coat will be good staples to purchase now. Spend the money and get good quality breeches, and a nice coat. There are many places selling Tailored Sportsmen breeches for under $100.
If you are planning on showing dressage in the future, then the purchase of a pair of white breeches and a black jacket will serve you better. Full seat breeches are preferred if this is the route you are taking. Again, you want to go for quality. You can see EVERYTHING under white breeches, so spend the money to get a good quality pair that aren't see through!! Both my show breeches were over $300, but you can get a nice pair for around $200 if you forfeit the leather seat.

Good luck!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Ariat164 said:


> the jacket doesnt have to be navy blue she can also wear brown grey or green, but make sure the color of the jacket goes well with the horse's coat color lol green looks realy good on chestnuts and bays with alot of red in thier coat



Navy is more classic, versatile and ALWAYS in style. So I would also recommend a Navy jacket.


Also I'd recommend a white shirt (boring but just like the Navy coat, classic and always in style)

Get "Khaki" or "Biege"/"Fawn" breeches, I use quotations because they aren't really those color names, Khaki is more of a green, and Biege/Fawn is a creamish-brown. You don't have to buy Tailored Sportsman but I've added the link so you could see what I'm talking about color wise.
The Tailored Sportsman Professional Breech - Dover Saddlery.


----------

